# Lay Lake



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Hopefully I won't offend anybody, but since there is no out of the area fresh and brackish section I will post away. These are from Lay Lake, Alabamalast Tuesday. If anyone else on here fishes Lay or the Coosa River give me a shout. Lay Lake has been good to me so far when I absolutely cannot get to OB.










Flathead Catfish on Shakey Head Trick Worm










Coosa River Spotted Bass also on Shakey Head (Green Pumpkin w/tail dyed Chartreuse)


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. I bet you thought you had a lunker large mouth when that cat hit.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice cat.:bowdown

I know whenB.A.S.S. had the classic on Lay, they absolutly tore the bass up. One of the best weigh-ins for a classic.:bowdown

Have wanted to get down there sometime and spend a few days:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not into catching "cats" but fish both Lay, and Mitchel, and have been known to go to Logan Martin. Give me a shout sometime if you want a companion...I'm free to go almost anytime. Live in Calera, off I-65, between exit 231 and 234. Nice catch.:clap


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice lookin fish man. We jugged out there a couple times last year. I love the area. I have A LOT of family up around there.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i fished up there when i lived in b,ham ,moved down here in 86 and only got back up there one time since. there is good crappie in there also.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I grew up in Sylacauga and spent a lot of time on Lay Lake. We bought a lot in Lay Lake Estates several years ago and plan on retiringand building there. Great Bass fishing lake.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

> *surfstryker (2/28/2009)*Nice fish. I bet you thought you had a lunker large mouth when that cat hit.


Well, I figured he was a cat when he wasn't doing much head shaking, just pulling drag. I usually don't target cats, except from the dock at night with a 12 pack! 

Yes, Lay has been good to me so far, especially since we keep the bass boat in a boat house on a winch. Kinda hard to get to other lakes, but very convenient for fishing Lay. Hopefully the bite will get red hot over the next few weeks.


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

I live on Lay about half the time and Gulf Shores the other half. Bass fishing on Lay is terrible, everyone should go somewhere else ;o)


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool I want to try catch some catfish too


----------

